# Problems with illegals



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey guys, we are hunting a new place this year that is near Bruni and about 15 miles from Hebbronville. Everytime we go we either see illegals or see evidence of them. Two weeks ago we had an encounter with one that was in really bad shape and jumped out in the road to stop our truck out of desperation. We gave him a drink and called border patrol and they picked him up. Anyway this past weekend we found a whole campsite they had made near our well. I talked with the border patrol agents at the checkpoint but they basically said that every ranch in the area has the same problems but they will not come out unless we actually see the illegals. We have power line rideaways and a major pipeline that goes thru the ranch also. So what is the best way to handle this? Should we leave water and food out? I realize that this place we are on has not been hunted in 10 years so they probably have had a good quiet path to follow but how do we get them to stay out?
Thanks


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

just leave water and canned goods out for them and leave your campers or casa unlocked like we do so they do not break stuff trying to get in. since we started doing this we have not had any major problems. they just pass thru. we do call bp when we see them and they come out really quick. One time we had 1 agent come out by himself and he left with 4 illegals he found at the back of our place.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

If the place had not been occupied before, and they are using it as a holding area, crossing, or whatever. You have introduced the possibility of your living quarters being ransacked. It would be best to leave water, non perishables, and clothing..

My dad was on a lease in Sonara, one rule of the place was to always leave something outside for the ********. It worked.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Once you get them patterned with a game cam, you can move to fresher bait like tortillas and beans. Don't start harvesting immediately though, they need to get the word out that you have the best stop over.


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*Watch out*

My family has a ranch in Hebbronville so I have spent a lot of time in that area. In talking to the border patrol in that area they told me that most illegals in that area are run by a "coyote" or smuggler. So be careful when talking to them, they have paid to get where they are so they will be desperate. Call the border patrol if you see any. I dont like leaving food and water out for them because then you have trash everywhere. Just be careful, the groups that are coming today are not all the hardworking people like the ones that came in years past.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, just seems like there would be some way to deter them like posting some signs or something?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> Thanks guys, just seems like there would be some way to deter them like posting some signs or something?


No signs and fence's aren't going to stop them! If you plan on hunting there for a long time I would try and make friends with the BP's that are out there.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Well the neighbors who live there full time say that they dont have much of a problem at all with them. That makes me think that they were using our place to avoid the neighbors.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We make their stay as pleasant as possible...big screen with soccer videos, microwavable popcorn and comfortable seating! :smile:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I know being hospitable is prob your best bet but IMO its sad that it has reached this point. 50 years ago they would have had something else coming.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> I know being hospitable is prob your best bet but IMO its sad that it has reached this point. 50 years ago they would have had something else coming.


 X2! I understand wanting to come to our Country to live better, work, make a decent wage BUT when is it ok to ramsack someones property because they locked up there place and didn't leave food water etc? This is why illiegal alians or "undocumented workers" are labeled as SCUM. Stop breakin the laws, get a job, learn english, pay taxes and do not hold your hand out looking for free stuff. sorry.......rant over:headknock

God bless:flag:


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

IF YOU SEE THEM WTIH "BAGS", DO NOT APPROCH THEM, GIVE THEM ANYTHING OR LET THEM GET NEAR YOU.... CALL BP ASAP.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

KIKO said:


> IF YOU SEE THEM WTIH "BAGS", DO NOT APPROCH THEM, GIVE THEM ANYTHING OR LET THEM GET NEAR YOU.... CALL BP ASAP.


Same thing we were told down in Encinal...........Usually 2 guys wearing backpacks or carrying bags = drug smugglers.......They will do "whatever" is necessary to not be caught so BE CAREFUL!!!


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

I have heard stories from an old friend of my dad's that hunted down south. A few of them never made off of the ranch. Don't know if there was any truth to it .


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

If you put out feeders and food plots deer will come to it. Same for illegals. In fact, the more you put out to "help" the more will come. Think about it. If you hunt them (call border patrol regularly) they will find other places.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Do not put out food and water. You are only encouraging them to come through your place. Call the Border Patrol any time you see them. They have a network and will start using your place if you make it welcome for them. If you do not, they will probably stop passing through. Maybe!!!!!!!

Professor Jones


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

#1. You need a good thrown down.
#2. Post in spanish on your camp - 3 Dead of Swine Flu on your camp Keep Out!
#3. Post signs of water and food 5 miles down the road.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Our place is south of Falfurrias right at the roadside park. There is nothing you can do but call the BP when you see them. We're just a couple of miles north of the checkpoint so they get there pretty quick. The trash is what drives me nuts. I could fill the bed of my truck with water jugs in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Shoot a couple and hang them on the fence.:biggrin:













Just joking.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Ranch foreman I know in Hebbronville locks his house everytime he leaves and thought some semi-wild dogs would keep the illegals away while he was gone. Much to his dismay, he comes home one evening and fines an illegal butt ***** naked sitting in his recliner watching TV and drinking his beer! I never heard what the outcome was because I couldn't stop laughing!!!!

If you are hunting anywhere near Hebbronville, keep the BP number in your back pocket..........the more BP around the better.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

hmm. If you come home (in town) and a stranger is sitting in your house it's legal to defend yourself with lethal force. I wonder if the same laws apply to your home at the lease/ranch...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is your fix: Re-Route them-Bait them on the property next to you with water,canned goods and clothing-of course this makes You illegal too but Deer huntin IS Deer huntin and Safety IS Safety!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

bear trap next to food cache perhaps?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Here is your fix: Re-Route them-Bait them on the property next to you with water,canned goods and clothing-of course this makes You illegal too but Deer huntin IS Deer huntin and Safety IS Safety!


Word.


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

BU Fisher said:


> My family has a ranch in Hebbronville so I have spent a lot of time in that area. In talking to the border patrol in that area they told me that most illegals in that area are run by a "coyote" or smuggler. So be careful when talking to them, they have paid to get where they are so they will be desperate. Call the border patrol if you see any. I dont like leaving food and water out for them because then you have trash everywhere. Just be careful, the groups that are coming today are not all the hardworking people like the ones that came in years past.


You are so correct...... alot of the ones coming in now are not the clean cut polite ones of years past. These are bad hombres! Heads UP!
:texasflag


----------



## el pescado (Jun 20, 2006)

I no a guy that purchased a old immigration bronco and parked it at his ranch house, he hasn't had any problems since.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> Thanks guys, just seems like there would be some way to deter them like posting some signs or something?


Signs???? You mean like the big NO ENTRY signs that are posted all along the border???

You would just be wasting your money.

Make it to where they dont WANT to cross your property... keep BP out there as much as possible everytime you see one...

As mentioned earlier... They form a network just like the Underground Railroad was formed.... They go the path of least resistance...

If you give them supplies, you are just asking more of them to come on your place for a handout....

How bout some "Montezuma's revenge" water left on the back porch??.... They dont have a problem offering it to me everytime I vacation there.... haha


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, so we shouldnt leave water out?


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

I've also heard to be careful of any that you see on bicycles. Those supposedly are also coyotes.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Shot lots and leave your brass on the ground. Thats a good indication not to stop there.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

how about mix up some jugs of water with some ex-lax and leave em out


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Then they would just **** all over my camp....


twitchtwitch-pause said:


> how about mix up some jugs of water with some ex-lax and leave em out


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Wouldnt do anything to encourage them to continue to come on your ranch. Since it hasnt been hunted in 10 years then they havent had to worry bout other people. It may slow down some once they see you are active on the property. Like others said just keep BP on speed dial and call them when you see'em coming. Best of luck.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Out of the five ranches that I have to hunt on the only one that doesn't have problems with mexicans is the one in Mexico. We have found the duffle bags full of weed and called the bp, my brother came up on a truck full of weed stuck on the ranch, smuggler had been going cross country cutting fences. The bp can get there quick, that is a good thing, if you have a cell phone and gps the planes and whirly birds can get there, stay back and keep them in sight, the show can be interesting, watching the choppers round them up.


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Bruni ?*

We are 5 miles outside of Hebbronville . We have the luxury of staying in 
house in Mirando city . They come through there also . The owner posted a sign , telling them where the water and food is . So far , no problems .
But I have to agree that this new breed could be different than the yrs.
past .


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*Until the* *United States actually makes it illegal to sneak into the country,* there is very little that can be done. They will go to our schools, over run our parks and beaches, clog our emergency rooms and drive with out insurance. We can all thank each other for allowing this to happen cause we didn't get the message to Washington. *But I'm ok with it.*


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

You will go to prison for that, not to mention that would be terrible. They are human and allot of them are children.


deerhunter204 said:


> if i seen them i will shoot them


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

pepo211 said:


> Same thing we were told down in Encinal...........Usually 2 guys wearing backpacks or carrying bags = drug smugglers.......They will do "whatever" is necessary to not be caught so BE CAREFUL!!!


Like these guys? My buddy sent me a few pics from his game cam, just these two dudes on all the pics.


----------



## Droptine7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Our Border Patrol guy told us not to leave anything out for them because the word will get out about the food and water and then all of them will stop by coming threw because we leave it out.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

*Go to Lardeo Auction for Burbs!!*

Go go to the Lardeo US Marshalls auto auction and buy 4 old Chevys 4x4 Burbans and get them painted white with MIGRA decals on the door and on the hood and truck get a full blown picture of Ted Nuggent in a President of Texas Border Patrol Uniform on the ranch fencelines with this caption "ATTENTION PINCHE MOHOWS, NO ENTRE EN ME RANCHO OR ME VA PINGO UNA ARROW IN TU NOGALES, TED nUGENT CASSADORA DE MOHOWS POR LA sTATIDA DE tEJAS AND ESTA RANCHO!!!

iT WONT WORK BUT YOU PROB WILL BE ON CNN BY MIDAY AND ALL THE REAL MIGRAS WILL GET A KICK OUT OF THE SIGN AND HELP YOU CHASE THEM AWAY UNTIL NEW CREWS LEAVE!!! gOOD lUCK


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I hunted in Delrio with a few retired marines that stayed at the lease about 90% of the deer season. Funny how the illegals seemed to disappear.

On a serios note, if you have a gun and they still aaproach you, be prepared to stop them.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Teach them when breakfast is to be served and all is well. rs


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

LEGALIZE them. Hang the necessary paper work stapled to the door. Have it in spanish. Have the phone# for them to call and leave a cheap cell phone. Oh dang I must have put the border patrol # by mistake!!!! Adios.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Put a cross*



sotol buster said:


> LEGALIZE them. Hang the necessary paper work stapled to the door. Have it in spanish. Have the phone# for them to call and leave a cheap cell phone. Oh dang I must have put the border patrol # by mistake!!!! Adios.


 put a cross at front and back door. Hopefully they wont trash the house It worked in Uvalde off 334 and 55


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Hunted outside Bracketville,landowner said put a cross on the door and some kind of ram,goat skull with the horns on a post or somewhere by the door so they can see it.Didn't ask why about the skull but he said it will work. It helped at camp,they just slept in our stands.I didn't have enough crosses and skulls to put on them.Nothing like opening the door at 6 am and there 2-3 sleeping in it.I don't hunt out their anymore.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys,we have decided to Paint the old ranch truck that has a blown motor white with a green stripe and park it in front of the camper and put up signs in spanish around the well and tank that say the water is contaminated with swine flu. And of course get border patrol to come out a few times to patrol


----------

